# Explain PRS tremolo to me



## Wiz (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anybody explain to me the difference between a Floyd Rose floating tremolo and a tremolo such as the one used in the Custom 24 model, which is believe is somewhat like a fulcrum tremolo. What difference does it make to me as a player?


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 24, 2009)

The floyd rose is a locking tremolo that has been designed to handle a wider range of motion and is able to keep the tuning intact moreso than the prs tremolo. You can raise or lower the pitch of the note more than on other trems. If you use a tremolo that takes a lot of abuse, floyd roses are a better option for you. There have been many variations on the floyd and a lot of company's release licenced floyds, but usually many are not built to high standard due to weak quality control and cheap materials. 

The prs tremolo is like a fender-inspired system that is not double-locking and not designed with extreme tremolo use in mind, but is still capable of handling a lot of players' trem requirements. If you don't really need a trem and use it for slight vibrato etc, then a trem of that nature may be what you are looking for. 

Guitars with floyds usually have a locking nut, and small tuning adjustments are done on the bridge itself, whereas guitars with prs-style trems do not allow for this.


----------



## Wiz (Aug 24, 2009)

Would the fender-inspired system behave differently when you change tuning? Say you want to tune everything down by 1 step, would you have to adjust the springs too?


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Would the fender-inspired system behave differently when you change tuning? Say you want to tune everything down by 1 step, would you have to adjust the springs too?


 
You would need to adjust the springs if you change tunings. How much is relative to how drastic the change is. When you change tunings you either add or remove tension from the strings and to sit it in the right position you would need to adjust the spring system. That also goes for the floyd.


----------



## Scali (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Would the fender-inspired system behave differently when you change tuning? Say you want to tune everything down by 1 step, would you have to adjust the springs too?


 
If you set it floating, then yes (then you have all of the troubles of a Floyd, and none of the benefits of a Floyd).
But often these trems are set to dive-only, so they are tight against the body in the 'idle' position. So tuning lower won't make a difference then, the bridge can't go further.


----------

